# MUD LAND this weekend!!!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are having a after Mud Gras party. With entry you get a free ticket to win a Polaris Razor!!! Also this weekend they will raffle off 2 Yeti coolers sponsored by UV Country. Also 4 Toby Keith tickets will be raffled off as well.

Head on out to MudLand in Alvin, always a great time!

Just a little tip with the gumbo, spraying tire shine on parts and stuff makes the mud come off a lot easier!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*band*

Joey
I heard a rumow there will be a band out there Saturday night is that so? 
regardless we will be there saturday afternoon.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Usually yes every weekend. Let me text Kris and Ill let yall know


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

He said just a DJ this weekend for Saturday night


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*that will work*

Looks like I will have 4 bikes out there this weekend... got a cold brew for ya when I see you.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Be hard to top Texas Rezzurection from this past Saturday.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*tr*



Shin-Diggin said:


> Be hard to top Texas Rezzurection from this past Saturday.


Texas rezzurection are friends of ours and played at my wifes grand opening, they are at Bubs sports bar pretty regular and at Friends Pub.
Awesome band


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They were good and had stand ins. We wont be there this weekend. Gonna give this one a break, let the bikes rest. Plus its gonna be farking cold! Lol


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

dabossgonzo said:


> Texas rezzurection are friends of ours and played at my wifes grand opening, they are at Bubs sports bar pretty regular and at Friends Pub.
> Awesome band


This the Gonzo from Sagemont area?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*ummm*



Shin-Diggin said:


> This the Gonzo from Sagemont area?


ummmmm .... depends on who is asking... if she is pregnant, he got shot... your house was robbed... then no ... other than that I was in Sagemont for years but out in Pearland now. Who is asking?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Gonna be some cold trails today!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*collllddddd*



Shin-Diggin said:


> Gonna be some cold trails today!


We stayed for the ticket drawing (about 9) and it pretty dang cold afternoon the sun went down..... hell I was making love to a BBQ trying to keep from freezing.

Took the wife and kid back out there ysterday and it was a lot nicer weather.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

dabossgonzo said:


> We stayed for the ticket drawing (about 9) and it pretty dang cold afternoon the sun went down..... hell I was making love to a BBQ trying to keep from freezing.
> 
> Took the wife and kid back out there ysterday and it was a lot nicer weather.


Should of hit me up! I rode around the ditches and retention ponds with some neighbors.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*dang*

I tried to call you but forgot to save your number... shoot it to me via text. 
Thinking I might ride at DSO this Sunday let me know if you wanna try it out.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

phillip check pms and holler!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Thinking about going the weekend of April 13. What is it like. The only mud park I have been to is Mud Buddys. Is it anything like that. Do they have cabbins, camping, etc...
A little info would be great. Thanks


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

they have 4 rv spots opening this weekend from what their fb said.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Is all coming Tank. They just opened, so give em some time. Cabins and all that stuff coming. Spray your under carriage down with armor all or WD 40 or baby oil water mix, helps with the gumbo.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Do they allow primitive camping? Dont think any of the wives are going so the normal amenities are not required. As long as they have some sort of bathroom and maybe a water hose to rinse off in.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Far as I know the parking lot is for tent and stuff. You can stay all night just no in and out of the gate at certain times. 

I notice some people setting up tents on there atv trailers.


----------

